# AIDS



## Cracker Jack

Hello to all foreros.  I will be having a lecture on AIDS in English to various foreigners.  To capture their interest, I thought of projecting slides that include translation of AIDS in different languages.

I would like to solicit your help on this.  Please provide the acronyms and abbreviations.  And also please include the characters in your language.  If there is a link or a previous thread, please let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Saoul

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hello to all foreros. I will be having a lecture on AIDS in English to various foreigners. To capture their interest, I thought of projecting slides that include translation of AIDS in different languages.
> 
> I would like to solicit your help on this. Please provide the acronyms and abbreviations. And also please include the characters in your language. If there is a link or a previous thread, please let me know. Thanks a lot.


 
In Italian, we call it AIDS! We use the English acronym! 

(Just so that you know
The full name would be "Sindrome da Immuno Deficienza Acquisita"
and the correct acronym would be "SIDA"


----------



## diegodbs

In Spanish: SIDA (*S*índrome de *i*nmuno*d*eficiencia *a*dquirida)


----------



## Outsider

Brazilian Portuguese uses the English acronym, AIDS.

In European Portuguese, it's translated: *SIDA*, _*s*índrome/sindroma de *i*muno*d*eficiência *a*dquirida_.


----------



## Conchita57

In Spanish, as in French, we call it 'SIDA' (Síndrome de inmunodeficiencia adquirida//syndrome d'immunodéficience acquise/humaine).


----------



## cyanista

In Russian it's СПИД (*с*индром *п*риобретенного *и*ммуно*д*ефицита).


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese it is エイズ (eidzu: katakana transcription), official name being *後天性免疫不全症候群.*

In Chinese it is 艾滋病, 艾茲病 or 爱滋病 (ai4zi1bing4: AIDS disease).  The longer term is either 获得性免疫缺陷综合症 or 後天免疫缺乏症候群.


----------



## alitza

In Romanian, it's SIDA . The acronym is probably borrowed from other European languages, because the entire name of the disease is Sindromul Imunodeficienţei Dobândite (where "dobândite" means "acquired").


----------



## badgrammar

I looked for it in Turkish, but all I can find is "yardimlar" which is the literal translation of the word aid (yardim) in its plural form.  But it seems to me they may also simply call it Aids....

Türkçe arkadaslarim, yardim lütfen! (Turkish friends, please help!)


----------



## ireney

In Greece we use both AIDS and ΕΪΤΖ (Έιτζ) which is simply its transliteration

Only its full name gets translated as
ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΕΠΙΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΑΝΟΣΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ (Σύνδρομο Επίκτητης Ανοσοποιητικής Ανεπάρκειας)

In case the Greek characters do not appear in your computer let me know


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thank you very much for all your replies.  Yes, all the characters are displayed well in my screen - Russian, Japanese, Chinese, Romanian, Turkish and Greek.


----------



## alpago

yettim gari badgrammer.. (bu arada Türk arkadaşlara seslenmek istedin herhalde, Türkçe arkadaşlara değil  ) 
in Turkish we call it the same as AIDS.
long form of it is: Edinilmiş Yetersiz Bağışıklık Sistemi Sendromu (EYBSS),. but it isnot commonly used.


----------



## elroy

Arabic, too, uses the English acronym - plus the Arabic definite article. It is spelled *الإيدْز*.

The full name in Arabic is

*متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب*


----------



## Ilmo

In Finland, too, the disease is known as "AIDS", not only as an acronym but also as a noun "aids". Another term used is "HIV "and besides it "HI-virus".


----------



## Whodunit

In German, we use the English acronym AIDS (sometimes: Aids) and the proper English pronunciation. Sometimes the "AI" is pronounced like a French "é".

AIDS would be translated as "Erworbenes Immunschwächesyndrom"; there's no acronym for this word.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew too uses the English acronym and pronunciation: *איידס*


Acquired immunodeficiency syndrome = *תסמונת כשל חיסוני נרכש*


----------



## dam_tem

In Macedinian its called СИДА(pronounced as Italian SIDA)
The ful version is something like:"Синдром на (стекната) Имуно Дифициенциа" 
I'm not sure that СИДА is the acronym of that, so it may be just taken from some other European languages.


----------



## Suane

In Slovakia we use English abbreviation AIDS (then spelled Slovak way, like á í dé es) or we say aids (pronounced also Slovak way) and the full Slovak name (or translation) is: 
Either: Syndróm získanej imunodeficiencie/imunitnej nedostatočnosti
or:      Syndróm získaného zlyhania imunity


----------



## badgrammar

alpago said:
			
		

> yettim gari badgrammer.. (bu arada Türk arkada?lara seslenmek istedin herhalde, Türkçe arkada?lara de?il  )
> in Turkish we call it the same as AIDS.
> long form of it is: Edinilmi? Yetersiz Ba????kl?k Sistemi Sendromu (EYBSS),. but it isnot commonly used.



Üzgünüm Alpago, the only thing worse than my German is my Turkish, but I'll keep trying 

Please feel free to correct me anytime! Ve ne demek "gari" yettim gari'dan?


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it is "sida" (no capital letters), as it has been lexicalized and put in the dictionary as a noun (_la sida)._


----------



## Annwn

In Swedish it´s also called Aids, after the english acronym and even though it has a translation, *förvärvat immunbristsyndrom*, like in german, there is no acronym for it. Aids is pronounced in english as well.

***


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In Basque it's called HIES, *H*arturiko *I*nmuno*E*skasiaren *S*indromea.


----------



## deine

In Lithuanian it is also called AIDS, but it is used the other too - ŽIV-_Žmogaus Imunodeficito Virusas_


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish we use English acronym AIDS which translates into Polish as _zespół nabytego upośledzenia odporności--_Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (we don't have an acronym for it, though).


Tom


----------



## linguist786

Sorry to spoil the fun, but here's something I found for you!

The only problem is, it doesn't tell you which language each one is - but I suppose you can guess a lot of them.
If not, then just post and I'm sure people here will help you.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _aidoso_.  It’s become a word in its own right and is not an abbreviation.


----------



## szammel

In the Maghreb countries we use the french acronym SIDA  السيدا  (Asseedaa).


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian it is спин (spin) - Синдром на придобитата имунна недостатъчност (Syndrome of the acquired immune deficiency)


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> In Lithuanian it is also called AIDS, but it is used the other too - ŽIV-_Žmogaus Imunodeficito Virusas_


In Lithuanian it is also called AIDS, įgytasis imuninio nepakankamumo sindromas. Syndrom and virus are different terms. ŽIV-_Žmogaus Imunodeficito V__irusas_ is in English HIV (Human Immunodeficite Virus)
In Samogitian:
it is also called AIDS (ėgauts ėmonėtetā nepakonkamoma sindruoms).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: sakit ng karumalan


----------

